# Assistance with camera backpack



## Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Long time reader, first time poster here with a question. I am looking for a backpack for traveling (airplanes).

My thoughts are for a backpack which can go under a normal economy seat (not the overhead). This is not for hiking as I already have a Clik Obscura for that. My equipment is not that extensive and I'm just a hobbyist with modest equipment. 

My equipment
* 7d w/battery grip
* EF-S 17-55 2.8 IS
* EF 70-200 2.8 II IS
* EF 50mm 1.4
* 2x Teleconverter
* A few ND filters, CL pol
* Lens cleaners, etc

No sarcasms please, I know I'm missing a portion of the focal range  Currently I'm using the Canon standard backpack and it's getting a bit tight...

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## bvukich (Jan 14, 2011)

Tom said:


> No sarcasms please, I know I'm missing a portion of the focal range



I doubt anyone will say anything, because that happens to be an awesome kit you have going so far.

As far as a backpack goes, I don't have much to say though. I'm also still using the Canon backpack, but I got a Pelican 1510 (carry-on size) for when I need to drag almost everything with, and I have a Pelican 1610 that I borrow from work when I really need space.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2011)

The grip is an issue for a lot of backpacks, which aren't really designed for pro bodies or gripped bodies. I really like my Lowepro Flipside 400AW, but that will hold more gear than you've (currently) got and needs to go in the overhead. FWIW, the Flipside 400AW can hold a gripped body, two white zooms (70-200 II and 100-400) and ~3 standard black lenses, or body + one white zoom and ~5 black lenses).

I did try a subset of my gear in a *Lowepro Flipside 300* and it fit well, and the set I tried was a 'small travel' quite similar to yours (gripped 5DII, 24-105mm, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II, 16-35mm II, and a 430EX II). Note that the 70-200 had to be mounted for it to fit (I usually prefer to keep the 24-105mm on the body for convenience). The Flipside packs are convenient and comfortable.



bvukich said:


> I got a Pelican 1510 (carry-on size) for when I need to drag almost everything with, and I have a Pelican 1610 that I borrow from work when I really need space.



I have a Pelican Storm im2500 for carry on (easier latches). Actually, I put the loaded Flipside 400AW inside the empty hard case, which is carry-on sized, for protection just in case I'm forced to check for some reason. I love the security of Pelican and Storm cases...I have a Peli 1604 for the less frequently used items (7D, most lenses), a Storm im2075 for quick access to the 5DII+24-105mm and 430 EX II, and a Storm im2300 for the frequently used lenses.


----------



## Norkusa (Jan 14, 2011)

Tom, I have the *exact* same setup as you except I've got a Sigma 50mm and no teleconverter. I use a Lowepro Flipside 300 and everything fits inside nice & snug. It's tight fit, especially with my lens hoods, but everything is safe and secure. Has enough room for my 580EX II and your tele would fit inside easily too. The 7D with grip bulges out about 1/2 inch but it really isn't a problem since the bag still closes easily.

I really dig this bag because it's very petite. I shoot in a lot of tight places like clubs & bars, so I don't have to worry about people bumping into me when I've got it on. Plus, it opens from the back which is a nice little security feature. Always gotta keep the 70-200 mounted inside though, which is the only thing I don't like.

I looked at a lot of backpacks before getting the 300. There were a few I really liked but they ALL had gigantic padded waist straps, which I absolutely hate. The 300 has a small one but it's really just a nylon strap and I always keep it tied up so it's not in the way.


----------



## leGreve (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a backpack myself for my setup... the Lowepro Runner 400something.
Link to bag:
http://www.dirtcheapcameras.com.au/Bags-And-Cases/Lowepro-Bags-Cases/Lowepro-Pro-Runner/Lowepro-Pro-Runner-450-Aw

It fits:
- 5dmkii with 70-200 2.8L II attached
- 100mm 2.8 L
- 24-70 2.8 L
- charger
- 3 kenko extension rings
- a video pan head or an external flash
- soon a 50mm 1.8
- 2 extra battery

And i could probably fit in a few more thingys.

It sells around 200$ in Denmark, but depending where youre from you can probably get it cheaper.

About the bag:
It has one main storage room that holds the above-mentioned. Apart from that it has one front room with several small pockets 2 pockets designed for CF cards and 2 rain tight rooms that can hold whatever.
Then it has one padded back room that fits a 15" computer, a wacom board or maybe a sun bounce.
You can buy a raincoat that fits the bag and is easy to slip on.

The two shoulder straps are padded for comfort and both these and the belly strap can be easily adjust as you wear it. You also have two fine tune sliders on the shoulder straps so you can adjust the weight distribution, again as you wear it.

If I had a car and medium format / sinar, I would def. get a pelicase, but this Lowepro is probably the best buy I have made for equipment.


----------



## Focus (Jan 14, 2011)

I am using the KATA 123-GO-30 (backpack and slingbag) for:

- Canon 7D with batterygrip
- Canon 550D with batterygrip
- Sigma 50mm f1.4
- Sigma 17-70mm 
- Tokina 11-16mm
- Tamron 18-270mm
- Canon Speedlite 580EX II
- Canon 380EX
- Videocamera Canon (old habit)
- Extra penlite batteries (incl. for the 2 batterygrips)
- Filters
- Plastic coverage to protect the bag from rain
- 2 chargers (7D and 550D)

And still I can add more things (like a 70-200mm).

Nice is also that you can add to this bag a trolley so it is easy to carry the bag in the airport/airplane.
It acts like a regular travel suitcase

I am very pleased with it.

The price in the Netherlands is about 109 euro

This bag may not fit under your seat but KATA has also smaller versions that may suit you better.


----------



## lbloom (Jan 14, 2011)

I recently bought a *Tenba Shootout Backpack* for flight travel with lots of gear and it works very well! It is a little on the heavier and bulkier side, but I don't have to worry about my gear. I recommend it. I think they purposed it for hiking but it has some nice features specifically regarding air travel that sold me.

http://www.tenba.com/Categories/Backpacks.aspx


----------



## superFX (Jan 15, 2011)

+1 for Flipside 300. I pack a 70-200 mk2, 16-35 mk2, 50 f/1.4, 580EXII with a gripped 7D. FYI all lenses have their respective hoods, the 16-35 is mounted and have enough space for a rocket blower. I also agree with what has been said previously with the body protruding 1/2in from where the zip level is, however there is no problem closing the bag and carrying the gear.

Again like a lot of other people here, I also have the peli 1510 for the remainder of my kit but find it hard to carry on when flying domestic within Australia.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow thanks all for the feedback. I find that ibloom's Tenba option pretty appealing since it is so configurable. It would be perfect if it would fit underneath the airplane seat. ibloom if you are still reading can you confirm whether it would fit? It seems either the small or medium would work for me. 

Also, has anybody ever had to checkin their bags into the forward luggage compartment on the regional jets? Recently coming back from Bozeman, MT (Yellowstone) and there was a photographer who had to check in their camera backpack and he didn't seem too worried. Didn't get the backpack or the end result but has this happened for folks on the forum?


----------



## lbloom (Jan 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> Can you confirm whether it would fit? It seems either the small or medium would work for me.



Depending on the airline, the small Shootout Backpack would fit under a seat (without a tripod), but I'm not so sure the medium would fit as easily (probably best overhead). I have the small backpack and it fit overhead very easily, but I haven't tried underneath the seat. My first impression of this pack was "Wow, that's bigger than I thought it would be," so I'm glad I played it safe and got the small. Another factor to consider is that if you're going to be carrying the backpack far, the small is already quite heavy when full.

The small will fit the gear you mentioned.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 17, 2011)

Just another option. Although you specified a backpack, I prefer to travel with a shoulder bag. I just got back from a trip using the Tamrac Pro 8 shoulder bag. It fit both in the overhead and under the seat (although it doesn't leave much leg room). 

It's just a personal preference, but if I'm not hiking I prefer shoulder bags, they hold a lot more equipment for the size and I find them much more convenient for shooting. The Pro 8 holds more equipment than you want to carry and accommodates a battery pack quite nicely. 

I have the Kata 3N1-20. It's about the same size as the Tamrac and will fit in either the overhead or under the seat, but I just can't get as much equipment in it and as another commenter pointed out, it doesn't work all that well with a battery pack (I can make it fit, but it's less than ideal.)

Backpacks are great if you know you'll be doing a lot of walking, but I just haven't found one that is as convenient or holds as much equipment in the same amount of space as a classic shoulder bag. 

This may sound a little extreme, but I've even used a shoulder bag as a carry-on and then packed a backpack in my luggage (stuffed with clothes, etc, in order to maximize use of space). That way, when I get to the destination, I can use the shoulder bag for shooting urban street scenes and the backpack for nature.


----------



## chidoc (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone use Tamrac Evolution 8?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jan 28, 2011)

Another +1 for the Flipside 300 (loved it's unique feature of opening it from the inside - however I sold it to to upgrade to a Think Tank line up).

In my personal opinion/experience I've found Think Tank to be the brand to go to for top of the line camera bags. If you've got top of the line expensive equipment why not invest likewise in the bag?

I hope not to side track the original discussion too much, but this is just my set-up to give an idea:
Though if it's mainly for storage/transit on flights I use my *Think Tank StreetWalker HardDrive* as it has room to include a notebook.

Around town I'll use the *Think Tank Retrospective 10* shoulder bag (could possibly squeeze in your entire set up too).

In the field, light set-ups or long hikes I'll use my *Think Tank Speed Demon* (can be used as a waist or shoulder bag) can fit about your 17-55 zoom attached and another standard zoom lens or 2 primes inside, however if you equipped the battery pack the *Think Tank Speed Racer* would fit the camera size. It has loops to attach additional modular accessories like lens bags/holders, water bottles, speedlites, etc. This can free up room for a backpack to carry additional non-camera related gear and provide easy access to your camera equipment without taking shuffling a backpack back and forth or on and off each time.


----------



## Leisersan (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the Tamrac expedition 7 and love it. I have a 5d Mkii w/grip, and a wide range of lenses, and i can fit lots of equipment in there. Plus it just sneaks in under an airplane seat. The nice part of the expedition series is that they make it in lots of size options, and they are very well padded. I always feel safe with the equipment in there.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got the tamrac adventure 75, and while I haven't had a whole lot of other camera backpacks, I can attest to the fact that it's the perfect size to slip underneath airplane seats. it's not weatherproof but it's fairly robust (I've had it out in the rain on a number of occasions) and has a more-than-decent amount of storage, and is also pretty reasonably priced. 

I typically throw a 5DII (no grip), 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II, 24-70, and either 16-35 or 100 macro in there, along with CF cards, cleaning kit, my sunglasses, some airplane reading material ... etc. if I've got the 100 macro in there, I can even fit the 50 f/1.4 as well, since the 100 macro's hood is far more manageable than the 16-35's ridiculous lens hood. I'm not even sure how much of a difference having the lens hood on the 16-35 is, but it's just habit for me to keep it all together.

to be honest, I'm not 100% sure that I have the Tamrac Adventure 75; Tamrac issues far too many backpacks that are almost the same size but with different names. I'd say stop by a local shop and rummage around; try things on to see what's comfortable. some of the newer bags have padded straps that are really, really comfy, and that's priceless if you're going to be hauling gear around all day


----------



## c-law (Feb 6, 2011)

I've been using a LowePro Fastpack 350 for the last 3 years. It holds all my current equipment, a 5d Mk II, 24-70, 70-200 IS, a 50mm, 2 flashguns and a whole load of accessories, batteries and memory cards. It is a tight fit right now. Although there is a second compartment which has space for extra gear if you don't mind it rattling around or misc stuff. And has a nice slot for my 15" laptop to go in.

I'm thinking of getting a 7D as a back-up body soon and some more lenses so I'm thinking about getting a Think Tank Airport Accelerator or Addict soon. It has more space for but is slightly more compact and great for travel which I do a lot of. Now if I can just get my head round spending +/- $300 on a backpack instead of a lens.

Chris


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently got the Flipside 300, and I'm loving it. Now I just need to fill it up more.


----------

